# Plans for a homemade TruckVault type system



## SmokyGold (Oct 10, 2005)

Was wondering if anyone has plans for a homemade truck bed storage system like what TruckVault sells. Something with a 2 drawers; one for guns, the oter for ammo, dog supplies, etc. Would like to purchase a new TruckVault, but just can't see spending the roughly $3000 it would cost to get one.

I've seen guys with homemade versions. Was just wondering if anyone had any plans they might share.

Thanks


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Mine and some other members homemade drawer setups....

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=191088&highlight=drawer


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2006)

Are they really 3K? Holy crap, you could buy an old beater truck to hall the dogs around in for that much it seems like. I imagine you could build one for under $100 depending on how fancy you want to make it, granted it wont be kevlar or anything, but it will serve the purpose.


----------



## SmokyGold (Oct 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Are they really 3K? Holy crap, you could buy an old beater truck to hall the dogs around in for that much it seems like. I imagine you could build one for under $100 depending on how fancy you want to make it, granted it wont be kevlar or anything, but it will serve the purpose.


Quote I received was $2735! My reaction was the same as yours HOLY CRAP!


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Are they really 3K? Holy crap, you could buy an old beater truck ............for that much it seems like. ...........


Have you priced beater trucks? I have, you wouldn't much at $3000. 200K miles and beat to hell.


----------

